# FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,358776,00.html


> FlowTex-Geschädigte verklagen Land auf Schadenersatz
> ...
> Karlsruhe - Die Summe, um die es ab Freitag vor dem Landgericht Karlsruhe geht, ist enorm:
> * 1,1 Milliarden Euro fordern 113 Banken, Leasinggesellschaften
> ...


kaum jemand erinnert sich noch an den in der Schadenssumme  wohl größten
 Prozess  in der Bundesrepublik: 
Stichwort: Horizontalbohrmaschinen... nachzulesen unter 
http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/artikel/0,2828,159227,00.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlowTex


> Die Firma FlowTex Technologie GmbH & Co. KG im badischen Ettlingen steht für den schwersten Fall von Wirtschaftskriminalität in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (3 Juni 2005)

Du mußt dir nur mal die Villa vom S... in Karlsruhe-Durlach auf dem Turmberg anschauen, dann fällst du maustod um.
Und die gehört wohl immer noch seiner Frau.
Von dort ist er immer im Hubschrauber in seine Firma in Ettlingen, ca. 15 KM entfernt geflogen.
Als Baden-Württemberger habe ich diese Story mit besonderem Interesse verfolgt und wusste nicht ob ich entsetzt oder amüsiert über so viel Dreistigkeit sein sollte.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und die gehört wohl immer noch seiner Frau.


kann leider keine Quelle mehr dafür finden, ich meine es im Spiegel gelesen zu haben,
dass die Ehefrau im zweistelligen Millionenbereich  aus der Insolvenzmasse "abgefunden" wurde...
hier zum  Urteil  der BGH: 
http://zbb.info/presse-2002/02bghp101.htm


> BGH: Weitere Verurteilung im FlowTex-Verfahren bestätigt
> Das Landgericht Mannheim hat den Angeklagten S... im FlowTex-Verfahren u. a. wegen
> bandenmäßigen Betruges in mehreren Fällen zu einer Gesamtfreiheitsstrafe
> von 6 Jahren und 6 Monaten verurteilt. Der Angeklagte hat dieses Urteil rechtskräftig werden lassen.


vermutlich als Freigänger....

cp

PS: was mich immer wieder verwundert/erschreckt wie wenig "Otto Normalo" ( und auch die Presse)  an 
"white collar crimes" dieses Ausmaßes interessiert ist, vermutlich weil die Zahlen 
so groß sind, dass sie nicht mehr vorstellbar sind...
http://www.koe24.de/?s=newsaktuell/view.php3&h=1330553397


> Viele Unternehmer und Manager in Deutschland sind nach Ansicht des T-Shirt-Herstellers W.  G.
> größenwahnsinnig geworden In einem Interview mit dem Hamburger Magazin stern sagte
> der 61-Jährige: "Immobilien-S. , TV-K. , H. , Flowtex-S. ,  D. R.  - sie alle haben Milliarden
> ausgegeben, sie haben zigtausend Arbeitsplätze  vernichtet, aber die Zeche zahlen
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (26 Juli 2005)

Da hat das Land BW aber Glück gehabt.


> Milliardenklage gegen Baden-Württemberg abgewiesen
> 
> Im FlowTex-Prozess ist die milliardenschwere Haftungsklage gegen Baden-Württemberg abgewiesen worden. Die Gläubiger hatten den Betriebsprüfern des Landes vorgeworfen, Scheingeschäfte des Unternehmens gedeckt und gefördert zu haben.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,366843,00.html


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juli 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat das Land BW aber Glück gehabt.



Glück oder "patriotische" Richter?

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (26 Juli 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war ja jetzt erst das Landgericht, das geht doch sicher noch bis zum BGH.
Aber egal wer gewinnt, die Bürger zahlen auf jedenfall mit. Entweder über Steuer oder über Zinsen und Gebühren der betroffenen Banken.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder über Steuer oder über Zinsen und Gebühren der betroffenen Banken.


Oder über ihren Arbeitsplatz.  Von einer der an den faulen Krediten beteiligten Banken z.B. 
haben ca 500 Mitarbeiter wegen "Sanierungsbedarf" ihren Job verloren, der gesamte Vorstand 
wurde dagegen mit hohen Abfindungen in den Vorruhestand geschickt...
um noch mal ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, welche Dimension der "Fall" hatte" 


> Die Ettlinger Firma FlowTex, der Unternehmer M. S.  und K.K  hatten über Jahre hinweg mit Horizontalbohrsystemen gehandelt, die zum großen Teil überhaupt nicht existierten. Im Jahr 2000 flog der Betrug auf. *Den Gläubigern entstand ein Schaden in Gesamthöhe von rund zwei Milliarden Euro.* Schmider und Kleiser wurden zwischenzeitlich zu hohen Freiheitsstrafen verurteilt.


Die Gläubiger der zwei Milliarden sind  letztendlich die  Steuerzahler und die Kunden

cp


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Wenn wir hier gerade schon in einem anderen Thread bei Entlassung aus dem Gefängnis sind.
S...  von Flotex erhält ab Juli(?) 2006 Freigang.
Dagegen hatte die Staatsanwaltschaft Einspruch  eingelegt, das dieser Tage von einem karlsruher Gericht verworfen wurde.
Und das bei 2 Milliarden Schaden.
Könnte man ins Grübeln kommen.


----------



## drboe (31 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und das bei 2 Milliarden Schaden.
> Könnte man ins Grübeln kommen.


Think big! ?

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (23 Februar 2006)

Ganz alten Thread wiederbelebt, sorry.

Wen es interessiert. 
Morgen erscheint im Fischer Taschenbuch Verlag das Buch "Der Flowtex-Skandal" von Meinrad Heck. 208 Seiten € 9,95. M. Heck ist der Korrespondent der Stuttgarter Zeitung in Karlsruhe.
Dürfte also ein guter Insider sein. Werds mir kaufen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte also ein guter Insider sein.



*"... Meinrad Heck, der seinerzeit den Flowtex-Skandal aufdeckte..."* (WWU Münster)
*"Preise für Rechercheure"* (netzeitung.de, 02.05.2001)
*"Kaffee, Scheingeschäfte und rote Rosen"*  (Fränkische Nachrichten, 17.09.2001)


----------



## stieglitz (23 Februar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut Ausbeute:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 4.560 für "meinrad heck". (0,38 Sekunden)


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,444274,00.html


> Einer der bedeutendsten Wirtschaftsprozesse der US-Geschichte ist zu
> Ende gegangen - mit einem drakonischen Urteil: Jeff Skilling, der frühere Chef
> des bankrotten Energiehändlers Enron, muss für 24 Jahre und vier Monate hinter
> Gitter.
> ...


hoffentlich nicht wie in Deutschland, wo nach 2/3 eh schon Schluss ist und meistens auch noch als Freigang....


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel*

Die Villa von Schmieder ist übrigens Ende September  06 vom Insolvenzveralter für 5 Mio.€ verkauft worden:
http://www.wohnungen-in-karlsruhe.d...on-manfred-schmider-ex-flowtex-chef-verkauft/


----------



## stieglitz (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel*

Und hier gehts weiter, Anklage gegen Finanzbeamten.
Es wird spannend.
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,444950,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel*

Wenn das stimmen sollte, müßte der Betroffene wegen exorbitanter Dummheit mildernde
 Umstände angerechnet bekommen. Für ein Trinkgeld ( einen halben  VW-Golf und einen Laptop)
 sein ganzes Leben zu verpfuschen, ist aberwitzig.


> Als Gegenleistung soll S.  dem Betriebsprüfer im August 1998 einen
> neuen VW-Golf vermittelt haben - lediglich gegen Inzahlungnahme des alten
> Wagens. Der Restbetrag, rund 11.000 Euro, soll von Schmider beglichen worden
> sein. Des Weiteren geht es um einen Laptop, den der Beamte zu einem
> "symbolischen Preis" von umgerechnet 500 Euro weit unter dem tatsächlichen Wert erhalten haben soll.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ....... Betroffene wegen exorbitanter Dummheit ....


Das dürfte ihm inzwischen auch schon aufgegangen sein. 
Aber Manfred Sch. hat noch ganz andere gelinkt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: FlowTex, schon fast vergessen, das Nachspiel*

Diese unfassbare Sache ist auch schon länger bekannt
http://www.justiz.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1186421/index.html


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2015)

Noch ein spätes Nachspiel:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...rdern-herausgabe-von-millionen-a-1056204.html


> *Im Jahr 2000 deckten Ermittler den Flowtex-Skandal auf, einen der spektakulärsten Betrugsfälle in der deutschen Wirtschaftsgeschichte. Jetzt beginnt in der Schweiz ein weiteres millionenschweres juristisches Nachspiel.*


----------

